# Transfo iPad US en 110 ou bien en 220V ?



## denisb88 (21 Avril 2010)

Une question pratique, le transfo fournit avec l'iPad en import US est-il en 110 ou en 220V ?
Ou bien peut-il s'adapter à la tension française ?
Si oui, où peut-on trouver l'adaptateur à nos prises ?

Merci


----------



## BigMac50 (21 Avril 2010)

salut 

aux us c'est du 110v pas du 220v et je ne brancherais pas ce trasfo dans ma prise sinon tu risque d'etre un peu surpris, il te faut un adaptateur qui vaut dans les 10/15&#8364;


----------



## denisb88 (21 Avril 2010)

Merci

Je pensais qu'il pouvait être bivoltage comme d'autres transfo.
Tu aurais un lien pour acheter cet adaptateur ou un mot clé de recherche ?


----------



## kriscus (21 Avril 2010)

À mon avis c'est un transfo universel car c'est le cas de tous leurs autres modèles. Ils acceptent à la fois le 110 et le 220. Il suffit de changer l'embout par une prise française (Apple vend d'ailleurs un kit que j'ai acheté allant souvent au Canada).

Ca m'étonnerait qu'ils aient fait une exception pour l'iPad...


----------



## Viablub (22 Avril 2010)

Sachant que j'utilise le transfo livré avec l'iPad et avec un adaptateur FR. Sachant qu'après 5 recharge d'iPad le transfo n'a pas exploser. Je pense qu'il fonctionne sur du 110 et 220V.
C'est même vérifié en dessous c'est écrit input 100-240V.


----------



## denisb88 (22 Avril 2010)

Merci pour cette confirmation


----------



## BigMac50 (22 Avril 2010)

Ha oui je n'y ai pas pense dans ce cas je pense que c'est tout bon


----------



## xsteban (27 Avril 2010)

Coucou,

Moi j'utilise tout simplement un adaptateur standard que l'on trouve chez Gamma (en belgique) pour 2,50.

Et croyez moi, ca tient !

Input de l'appareil : 100-240V~0,45A


----------

